
I made this little Augmented Intelligence tool for programmers - futuretom
https://github.com/irthomasthomas/helpmecode
======
futuretom
I'd love to get some feedback from programmers on this. It was just a fun
Sunday afternoon project, but I've found it to be actually useful, so I wanted
to share it. Cheers!

~~~
brudgers
I am probably overlooking something, but I don't understand what it does.

